# Lost paddle on the Piedra



## TUCK (Oct 7, 2004)

Lost Werner Sidekick paddle on Piedra right after campground. Is a 179 and has white blades. Lost it on Monday April 18. 

Give me a call if you found it.
Baird 
970-946-9067


----------

